# New CVT transmission



## RCR70ss (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi, just registered to get more info but figured it out on my own, Thought id share my stupidity....New machine works great but i have a gravel lane way and got a stone caught behind the Augar. heard a squeal and knew what it was from past experince.. Auger belt was spinning..so...picked up a new belt and had a bitch of a time putting it on..I know there is a technique but it was a bugger getting it lined up...so thats done.....just tried to switch gears and it wont engage...What the **** did i do...read up on why this could happen and after opening the bottom end noticed something was different...Dam transmission in a snowblower? Anyway did some research and sure dont want to replace that sealed unit...Fired up the blower and it engages with the motor running....alll good....just wanted to share as i learned something and others might as well.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

Hmm one of those all black plastic transmissions? They don't have a very good track record as you've probably figured out in your research.


----------

